# my engine bay ...



## Mr yella (Aug 28, 2006)

after a clean with some megs products .


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking good mate. The user name all becomes clear now!


----------



## Mr yella (Aug 28, 2006)

hahaha , yea i use the same name on all my car clubs aswell....lol:lol:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Very neat :thumb:


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Very bling!


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

super clean, nice one


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

I love how you have hidden the wires etc. 

Very clean too


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Impressive work:thumb:

Very tidy custom layout btw.


----------



## Nuclear Tom (Aug 21, 2006)

Absolutely stunning.

Not for sale is it?


----------



## Mr yella (Aug 28, 2006)

Nuclear Tom said:


> Absolutely stunning.
> 
> Not for sale is it?


Not really , but i spose everything has its price ...


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

looks mint m8
what did u use on the stainless bits as ive got tons of it?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That is one clean engine bay! :thumb:


----------



## rst1990 (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice work :thumb:


----------



## AlanJaz (Feb 19, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A lot of work has gone in there - a great job :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

very nice mate


----------



## cheshiresport (Mar 2, 2007)

very nice indeed


----------



## Nam (Sep 13, 2006)

thats just stunning, great work


----------



## will-antirocks (Apr 24, 2007)

thats very shiney and yellow!!

looks well good


----------



## gsi2.1xe (Sep 26, 2006)

wow how mint is ur bay


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

the eyes the eyes i cant see too shiny


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Quality :thumb: I love yellow cars


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

nice and shiny under there


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Looks


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

lots of chrome looks unreal


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

mmm shiny bits! awesome


----------



## Mr yella (Aug 28, 2006)

Cheers guys thanks for the replies ......:thumb:


----------



## Diablo636 (Feb 4, 2007)

that has got to be the cleanest and most uncluttered engine bay ive seen.
considering whats in there it looks so organised...and spotless...cracking job.


----------



## chron (Jun 1, 2007)

nice yella. take it your on the pgac too? seen your car on it before


----------



## Mr yella (Aug 28, 2006)

chron said:


> nice yella. take it your on the pgac too? seen your car on it before


I was on the pgac , but im not a member anymore .....


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

nice job


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> The user name all becomes clear now!


lol

looks really good


----------



## stevo_b (Jun 26, 2007)

thats gorgeous, did u get the battery covers etc specially made? ive been trying to find a company to make some for my car..


----------



## Mr yella (Aug 28, 2006)

stevo_b said:


> thats gorgeous, did u get the battery covers etc specially made? ive been trying to find a company to make some for my car..


Well the firm is Spec-r that made my covers , he had some already made but i came up with many of the idea's myself .....
I will pm you his mobile number as not sure if his site is up and running yet ....


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

vey ,very nice work mate ,awesome ,


----------

